# Hell Below Zero [Filum]



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

This old chestnut has just been on the UK Telly again.
First saw it at the flicks in Bridlington in 1964, it was a hoot even then.
"Bring the radio" so the main receiver gets chucked over the side onto the ice.
I think "willing suspension of disbelief" is the order of the day(Jester)
Happy daze !


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

That reminds of those Alastair Maclean books I used to read decades ago (he was a fairly prolific writer.) How come he usually topped the Sparky first in his sea stories .. ? (LOL)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#1 . Pretty sure I saw that with you Chris. All about a whaling ship at the Antarctic - I remember them calling on RT and morse coming out of the funnel. Alan Ladd was so short he stood on the crest of the waves and everyone else was in the trough.

John T

PS Oddly, there was no shock horror about smelly dead whales back then either.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

He was only a small guy, but he was pretty good when he took down Jack Palance, and his gun was belted pretty high ... [=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#4 . Ah, yes "Shane" - it got an Oscar for the cinematography but not for the story or the acting which was pretty much repeated every now and then in "Wagon Train", "Cheyenne", "Gunsmoke", etc. I'm dog gone plumb tuckered out wondering how we fell for all that sh1te. Probably the main reason was that we were kids and also Angie Dickenson had a fair set of t!ts.

Is Jack Palance still around? In my last job we had a lesbian supervisor who was his double but she was harder.

John T


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Sparks69 did you know marcus kelly whilst you were at neswt?

yours aye,
slick


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Jack Palance died some years back. However his 'hard case' villainous parts weren't all Hollywood hype given his history.

But he did make a good villain. 

At 6 foot 4 they'd have needed good cinematography to make Alan Ladd look like he was in a fair fight. Not a bad gunfight for its day though.

https://youtu.be/NE3mHhpGV2A


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe Alastair McLean's brother was a Super with Shell. remember on time we were anchored off enterance to Mersey and crew were down to smoking their butt's of cigarettes .Mr McLean , Super came out to ship and brought out a supply of cigarettes for the crew,Very thoughtful, not all would do that.


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

I vaguely remember a war film (John Wayne/Errol Flynn) where the latitude and longitude were read directly off the sextant at the noon sight..
Mates, in the pre-GPS era, would have killed for such an instrument...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

One or two laughs .. and praises on this site regards movie navigation:

http://fer3.com/arc/m2.aspx/Celestial-Navigation-Movies-LaPook-mar-2015-g30811


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

expats said:


> I vaguely remember a war film (John Wayne/Errol Flynn) where the latitude and longitude were read directly off the sextant at the noon sight..
> Mates, in the pre-GPS era, would have killed for such an instrument...


I think I might write this, it's all there, murder for special equipment, equipment then used to develop new technology. It writes itself.


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

BobClay said:


> That reminds of those Alastair Maclean books I used to read decades ago (he was a fairly prolific writer.) How come he usually topped the Sparky first in his sea stories .. ? (LOL)


What else would you do with him? (Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I remember at the very end when the bad guys had all been vanquished, Alan Ladd turns to the guy on the wheel and issues the deathless order;
"Head for New York quartermaster".
The helms man responds with a joyful "Aye Aye capn" and spins the wheel.
The ship was somewhere in Antarctica at the time.(Jester)


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

BobClay said:


> How come he usually topped the Sparky first in his sea stories .. ? (LOL)


For the same reason that every book nowadays that deals with toughs and adventures has a mishap where all the mobile phones get destroyed or mislaid. You have to control the communications.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It is interesting how a lot of modern dramas would be defunct without the mobile phone .... (Gleam)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

BobClay said:


> It is interesting how a lot of modern dramas would be defunct without the mobile phone .... (Gleam)


First line always: "I have to take this ..."
Second line always; "Oh my gard ...."

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

BobClay said:


> It is interesting how a lot of modern dramas would be defunct without the mobile phone .... (Gleam)


First line always: "I have to take this ...."
Second line always: "Oh my gard."

You can write a movie using iPhone's predictive test these days.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The Prisoner of sender. Nights of the round table?


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Farmer John said:


> For the same reason that every book nowadays that deals with toughs and adventures has a mishap where all the mobile phones get destroyed or mislaid. You have to control the communications.


It's amazing how those same ships all have an ex-Navy SEAL or Special Forces guy as a steward or engine room rating...
Armed with a piece of cutlery or a big-end spanner he soon sorts out those baddies with their machine pistols, etc...


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I seem to remember Stephen Seagal as a cook on a battleship ... !!!!

I bet nobody complained about the food on that ship.[=P]


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I always wondered about where Long John Silver's parrot's crap ended up, it didn't seem to go down the back of his coat.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

slick said:


> All,
> Sparks69 did you know marcus kelly whilst you were at neswt?
> 
> yours aye,
> slick


Of course !


----------



## petrogas (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Afran Zodiac sat nav dish.*

sparks69, the dish was non operational, but was still on lease, so it was removed and sent back to the dish owners to avoid further charges.
If you were involved in this operation, then I have a photo of you or your replacement inside the dish, and other photos, ie Chinese New Year dragons, jolly island and Labuan.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I remember we sent the Sat Com bits in a huge wooden crate which if I remember got lost in transit for some time.
Photos sound interesting, can you put them up on the site ?


----------

